# Clarence De Vis



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 25, 2007)

Clarence De Vis of Gosselies, Belgium won the overall title at the 2007 Belgium Nationals in Brussels. The newest IFBB Pro Bodybuilder was announced shortly before midnight Saturday night to an enthusiastic audience. The Mr. Belgium bodybuilding contest was promoted by IFBB Belgium President Julien Blommaert, IFBB Belgium President, who promoted the 1985 Mr. Olympia in Brussels that Lee Haney won.

Muscletime predicted Clarence De Vis would emerge victorious from the 2007 Belgium Nationals (thereby qualifying for IFBB Pro status) after see pictures of him competing in a contest a couple of weeks earlier. We traveled to Brussels to be on hand to cover the contest and photograph the impressive Clarence De Vis' victory. Clarence was clearly a fan favorite with an engaging and entertaining posing routine to match his pro caliber physique.

Clarence is sponsored by Performance Nutrition for Athletes in Diepenbeek, Belgium and currently trains at Sun Gym in Marcinelle. He joins the list of IFBB pros such as Johnnie Jackson and Ronnie Coleman who are known for their phenomenal strength in addition to their physique presentation. Clarence trains hard and heavy in the gym with lifts of 617 lbs (280 kg) and 573 lbs (260 kg) in the squat and bench press, respectively.

The new IFBB Pro Bodybuilder plans to make his professional bodybuilding debut at the 2008 Santa Susana Pro Grand Prix promoted by IFBB Spain on August 20, 2008.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 27, 2007)

his symmetry is frightening


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2007)

wow, the way a bodybuilder should look!


----------

